
Apple's New WebKit Policy Takes a Hard Line for User Privacy - e271828
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/apples-new-webkit-policy-takes-hard-line-user-privacy
======
thatgerhard
The problem is that Google doesn't use webkit anymore so chrome will still
bleed your private data..

